
Akamai’s State of the Internet: Q1 2015 Report - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.stateoftheinternet.com/resources-connectivity-2015-q1-state-of-the-internet-report.html
======
friism
The report is available for download without sign-up on Akamai's community
site:
[https://community.akamai.com/docs/DOC-2245](https://community.akamai.com/docs/DOC-2245)

~~~
bch
The link says "Q1 2015 SOTI report - FINAL.pdf", but the footer in the report
says "The State of the Internet / Q4 2014".

I wonder what is in error.

~~~
dbelson
The footer is in error. Even after proofreading it a million times, we missed
that. I'll get it fixed ASAP -- thanks for catching it!

(Disclosure: I'm the editor of the report.)

~~~
rdl
Thanks for doing a consistently great job with this report -- it's a huge
value to the Internet as a whole.

~~~
dbelson
You're welcome. I love working on it, and it's been a bigger success than I
ever imagined.

------
rayiner
U.S. beats out all the big European countries (U.K., France, Germany, and
Italy) for average speed, with speeds slightly faster than the U.K. and almost
double that of Italy.

Since telecommunications construction policy in the U.S. is almost entirely a
local issue, it's also illustrative to compare U.S. states with countries of
comparable density. Delaware, which is somewhat less dense than the U.K.,
would be #2 were it a country. Virginia, which is 1/3 the density of the U.K.,
would be #3. Utah and North Dakota also make surprising showings.

~~~
icebraining
Frankly, I'm quite surprised by the average connection speed values. For
Portugal, they report 9.2Mbps, while you can't even get a <10Mbps connection
nowadays - the slowest broadband package I could find was 20Mbps. Even the 4G
connections are faster than 10Mbps.

~~~
rayiner
These are actual, not advertised speeds.

~~~
icebraining
According to a study (granted, from 2010) by our regulator, actual speeds were
65%+ of advertised speeds for all except one (relatively minor) operator, and
in my anecdotal experience, they haven't degraded - I usually get 25-29mbps
out of my 30mbps connection.

------
adventured
This implies the US has about the 15th fastest consumer broadband average.

I'd prefer to have a median speed to go by, but can anyone speak to whether
the US coming in around #15 is an improvement or decline?

~~~
danielweber
It really depends where you are in the country.

The top ten US states all beat out the 10th best countries in all or nearly
all categories.

------
sarciszewski
Direct link:
[http://www.stateoftheinternet.com/downloads/pdfs/2015-q1-sta...](http://www.stateoftheinternet.com/downloads/pdfs/2015-q1-state-
of-the-internet-report.pdf)

------
ksec
I wish there is a global movement to define Broadband by 2020. Anything with a
connection speed below 10Mbps shouldn't be called broadband so we can actively
get rid of ADSL tech. We move to either VDSL2, G.Fast, or any other FTTx
technology.

We still have far too many companies around the world selling so called
Broadband servcies at redicously low speed. Unwilling to invest and upgrade.
Property Market or Management office not willing to let them in unless some
money to bribe.

With such movement we can finally say, does this property have broadband?
Hence a effect on the value of such property.

------
basseq
This is off-topic to the content, but I find it... interesting... that a State
of the Internet report is a downloadable PDF (behind a registration, no less).

~~~
philip1209
It's a lead-generation technique. Interesting content -> capture leads -> send
content -> qualify leads -> sell

